# هل osha general هي الامن الصناعي ؟



## mohamedsous (20 مايو 2011)

*هل osha general هي الامن الصناعي واستفسار بخصوص csp ؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لو سمحتوا انا كنت بستفسر هل دوره osha general هي الامن الصناعي ام هذه دوره أخري ؟
وبالنسبه لشهاده csp أين يمكن الحصول عليها في مصر وهل توجد شروط للحصول عليها ؟
أرجو الافاده جزاكم الله خيرا 
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 مايو 2011)

أخي محمد
الأمن الصناعي والصحيح الصحة والسلامة المهنية hse علم كبير
ودورة الأوشا للصناعات العامة osha general هي إحدى دورات السلامة المهنية وتعتبر مدخل للسلامة المهنية (الأمن الصناعي)

مع تحياتي


----------



## mohamedsous (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا بس استفسار اخير بعد الاوشا ماهي الدورات الاخري في السلامه المهنيه ؟


----------



## safety113 (21 مايو 2011)

*دورة اوشا للصناعات العامة 30 ساعة*

دورة اوشا للصناعات العامة 30 ساعة

OSHA General Industry 30 Hours

صممت إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية بوزارة العمل الفيدرالية الأمريكية هذا البرنامج المتقدم بسلامة الصناعات العامة خصيصا للمديرين والخبراء والاستشاريين و غيرهم من الأفراد المسئولين عن أنشطة الصناعات المختلفة لمنحهم نظرة شاملة عن سلامة الصناعات العامة. يمنح هذا البرنامج فرصة الاطلاع و استخدام معايير الأوشا رقم 29 CFR 1910 الخاصة بالصناعات العامة بالإضافة إلى معايير السلامة و الصحة المهنية. يتيح هذا البرنامج للحاضرين فرصة الحصول على أحدث المعلومات المتعلقة بمبادئ السلامة و الصحة المهنية والتي تؤهلهم لاستيعاب والتحكم في أنواع المخاطر المتنوعة في مواقع العمل بالمواقع الصناعية. للإلحاق في هذا البرنامج يجب اجتياز البرنامج الأساسي للصناعات العامة بنجاح.
*المستهدفون:*
• العاملين في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية. 
• العاملين في مجال الدفاع المدني والإنقاذ. 
• العاملين في المواقع الصناعية والبترولية مثل : الاستشاريين- الخبراء- المديرين – رؤساء الأقسام) في كافة المؤسسات الخدمية أو الإنتاجية في القطاع العام أو الخاص. 

ويكون منهاج ومواضيع الدورة عادة كما يلي:
• التعرف علي معايير الأوشا القياسية والقوانين واللوائح المنظمة لها. 
• مسالك الهروب – أسطح السير والعمل – الحماية من السقوط 
• مخاطر الكهرباء في المواقع الصناعية وكيفية الوقاية منها. 
• مهمات ومعدات الوقاية الشخصية المستخدمة في المواقع الصناعية 
• إغلاق مصادر الطاقة ووضع لافتات عليها. 
• مخاطر الآلات. 
• تقسيم وتصنيف المناطق الخطرة. 
• الأمراض التي تصيب الدم . 
• سلامة أعمال اللحام والقطع. 
• برنامج حماية القوي السمعية. 
• التعرف علي الإيرجونومكس. 
• الوقاية من أخطار الحريق 
• التفتيش وإعداد التقارير وحفظ السجلات وعمل الإحصائيات. 
• وتكون شهادات البرنامج: شهادة أوشا صناعات عامة صادرة ومعتمدة من وزارة العمل الفيدرالية الأمريكية OSHA General Industry 30 Hours 
وتكون مدة الدورة عادة: 30 ساعة اي خمسة ايام
بانتهاء الدورة وبعد النجاح بالاختبار يتم الحصول على : 
1- كارت تعريف دولي من أدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية ( الاوشا ) بوزارة العمل الأمريكية .
2- شهادة من الاوشا الأمريكية​


----------



## mohamedsous (21 مايو 2011)

safety113 قال:


> دورة اوشا للصناعات العامة 30 ساعة
> 
> osha general industry 30 hours
> 
> ...


مشكور يا غالي لكن بعد الاوشا ايه الكورسات اللي ممكن استفيد بيها


----------



## safety113 (22 مايو 2011)

هذا يتحدد على المجال الذي ستعمل به
البيئة ويوجد دورات وكورسات خاصة بها
سلامة الغذاء يوجد كورسات خاصة بسلامة الغذاء
ادارة السلامة ويوجد دورات تختص بالادارة ومنها النيبوش
تحليل المخاطر وهو اختصاص دقيق يحتاج الى مهارات عالية للعمل به
الاطفاء ويوجد ضمنه عدة اختصاصات
الامن ويوجد من يهتم به او يمارس العمل به وفق دورات خاصة 
والدورات كلما دخلت ضمن احد هذه الكلمات كانت ادق واعقد
*مثال: *ضمن البيئة يوجد من يختص فقط بالانسكابات او من يتخصص بالتخلص من النفايات او الشروط البيئية السليمة لموقع العمل


----------



## mohamedsous (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (18 يونيو 2013)

جزى الله خيرا لكل من سأل و من أجاب


----------

